# Is this most random way to meet someone ever??



## Lucy (Oct 20, 2008)

ok so big news! i have a date tomorrow (tuesday) night!!! but i think it's the most random thing ever in the history of dating. or maybe the most romantic, who knows!

so i was in the library about a week ago, "working" (aka facebook) and chatting to my friend on msn who was on the computer next to me. she was telling me funny things and i was laughing a lot, which was probably really annoying for the rest of the people in the library. the guy next to me who was very cute was like looking at me out of the corner of his eye a lot. i just thought he was pissed off and thought nothing of it.

the next night we go, as usual, to the pub with our guy friends for a quiet drink, and the barman turns out to be library guy! he gave me my drink and then said, "oh you were sat next to me in the library" and then i recognised him and did a double take because not only was he cute, but he was very very cute.

so a week later, on friday night, it just so happens that we're in that pub again, and i'm absolutely wrecked. double visioned, can't-spell-your-own-name WRECKED. i see the guy again and i say very loudly to my friend, "omg thats the guy that i fancy from the library" and he looks over at me and i die on the spot.

i'm not clear on the details from here onwards, but apparently my friend did a lot of the talking and found out his name (felix) and got me his number. i texted him the next day and now we're going out for drinks tomorrow night!!!

i'm so excited and scared! i mean, he is practically a stranger. but imo he is waaay cuter than weird irish guy (who APPARENTLY is seeing half of liverpool. bit of off topic gossip there!)

i sooo don't know what to wear. we're meeting in this swanky bar. i'm thinking something casual but also dressy, if such a thing exists.

any advice on things like conversational topics with strangers? what to do if he's an axe murderer etc?


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 20, 2008)

What an offbeat way to meet someone lol. I don't have any advice as I haven't dated in so long lol but I think it's cute how you say "fancy." I never hear that word used like that except in movies.


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 20, 2008)

Lol that's so sweet!

Felix-from-the-library sounds way nicer than skanky-irish-guy.

(And LOL at "Omg that's the guy I fancy from the library!" I've done that before, I was on a bus and I said to my mate "The guy at the front is the cute guy from my neighbourhood that I fancy." and she didn't hear me so I repeated it, just as the bus went quiet. Cringeeee.




)


----------



## laurafaye (Oct 20, 2008)

That's a coincedence how you saw him at the pub afterwards! Sounds dead sweet. Good luck on your date


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 20, 2008)

I think the only advice I can give you is to be careful, of course



Perhaps you can have a friend call you and bail you out if things go awry. Anywho, I think it was a very neat way to meet someone and I hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 20, 2008)

I really don't know what's in fashion on your side of the pond.

But you can't go wrong in a skirt and blouse or knitted top, and a nice set of heels.

Have fun on your date!


----------



## Lucy (Oct 20, 2008)

great advice people.

i think i'll set up my friend to call me an hour in, just in case. he seems sweet though, i doubt he will be weird.

as for the outfit i think i'm going for a skirt, leggings and my new favourite jumper, but it's all subject to change due to the unpredictable english weather!


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 21, 2008)

awww, what a sweet story!!

good luck on your date! I think the outfits you've had suggested sound good! keep us updated! I want to know the end of the story!


----------



## chocobon (Oct 21, 2008)

What a cool coincidence





Good luck on your date!!


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 21, 2008)

Aww



That's sweet, I hope the date goes well, your outfit is sounding pretty cute!


----------



## Lucy (Oct 22, 2008)

update!!!

ohh i had so much fun! i'm lying in bed now just smiling to myself. we basically just sat in the bar for a while and drank and talked for aaaages (i got a little drunk) and then went back to his so i could call a taxi from there. while i was waiting for it to come he kissed me, and it was really nice.

i was sort of nervous before i walked into the bar but he really put me at ease. and made me laugh, a lot. we got on really well and share a lot of common interests. he's got a super interesting background, he grew up in australia and spent quite a bit of his life there and stuff. which gives him the weirdest accent i've ever heard- mix of londoner and australian- which is very cute.

he wore jeans and a jumper and literally the nicest coat i've ever seen on a man. it was black and white herringbone pattern wool and cut really nice. 10/10 for style! i wore my high waisted skirt, leggings and a vest top and i was freeeezing because none of my coats or jackets would fit over the skirt, because it puffs out quite a bit. but that meant that he was cuddling me a lot to keep me warm!

we've arranged to meet again on thursday for lunch between lectures. i'm so looking forward to seeing him again. it feels different, not like how it was with connor the irishman, i feel very comfortable with around him. which is bizarre because i don't know him all that well.





so now im hungover and happy and tired all at the same time. and a bit nervous because i start my job today!!


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 22, 2008)

yay! that's awesome news! I hope it works out!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 22, 2008)

oh wow how exciting!!!

Just remember to be urself hun...and most australian guy can be nice....and if he dresses well..then he must be nice lol....

just remember hun to just be urself....and keep us updated!!!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Oct 22, 2008)

Glad it worked out well. [Auntie mode- on] Go slow, watch how much you drink, as everyone says be yourself and have fun![Auntie mode -off]


----------



## Lucy (Oct 22, 2008)

LOL lisa smith that made me smile.



good advice, thanks everyone!


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm glad you had fun! You really do sound like you're having way more fun with this guy. I hope everything goes well


----------



## Karren (Oct 22, 2008)

I thought I read about a cereal killer that was working the library and pub scene in your area?? Hahaha. Just kidding

That's sounds like a fate type meeting to me!! Glad you had a great time..





Still. Watch your Froot Loops just in case!! Lol


----------



## laurafaye (Oct 22, 2008)

Aw yayyy I'm so glad it worked out, sounds like a movie or something!


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 23, 2008)

Aww that's so cute! I'm really pleased for you


----------



## Sarah84 (Oct 26, 2008)

Glad to hear the first date went well, how was thursday?


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 26, 2008)

yes, how was thursday with the guy!


----------



## Lucy (Oct 26, 2008)

thursday was fun! we ate pizza and got caught out in the rain and had to go into a pub to dry off, and then both ended up missing that afternoon's lectures because sitting on a big leather couch drinking hot chocolate with each other seemed like the better option!!!

and then i saw him on friday too and we went down to liverpool docks, which for you non-brits is a gorgeous, very posh place where the sea meets liverpool's mersey river and you can look back and see the whole city. lots of walking, talking, and sitting on benches. there was this really nice moment where there was wind blowing my hair around (actually turning it into a bit of an afro, but he didn't seem to mind) and he brushed it out of my face and kissed me really sweetly and said that he really likes me.






i'm seeing him again this week, depending on when we're both working.. i can't wait!


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 26, 2008)

awww, so living vicariously through you!!! I have no 'kiss me when my hair looks afro' guy





but soo good to hear it's going well!

hope it works out long term, I'm so 'touch wood' like, LOL


----------



## Lucy (Oct 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif awww, so living vicariously through you!!! I have no 'kiss me when my hair looks afro' guy




but soo good to hear it's going well!

hope it works out long term, I'm so 'touch wood' like, LOL

totally! i mean, i do like him A LOT but i do have to be practical about it. i've only actually met him three times and not known him before or anything, so he could still turn out to be a weird one. hopefully he doesn't, but i still want to be careful. 
he is very lovely though. if you want an idea of what he looks like, google "felix the cat" because he actually looks just like the cartoon character! he has black hair, a huge smile and big green eyes! lol!!


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 26, 2008)

Aww, that's lovely, I'm glad everything is going good!





And ditto Rosie! Hooray for living our love lives through other people's stories LOL


----------



## laurreenn (Nov 8, 2008)

hehe this whole story sounds very cute. gotta love those australians


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 9, 2008)

That is a cute story. I say just relax and let the convo direct itself. He is a bartender, I'm sure he'd have lots of stories to tell.

It would be wise to have a bail out plan, just in case like Johnnie said.

Have fun tho!


----------

